# DFWAPC December meeting (2006) - NO MEETING



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

As usual - there is no club meeting in December.

The next meeting will be in January, 3-rd Saturday of the month as usual.

--Nikolay


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I wanted some gifts!


----------

